# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Daemon Tools Lite 4.30.4.0027

## riopti

Daemon Tools Lite 4.30.4.0027
Daemon Tools - маленький по размеру, но мощный по возможностям эмулятор CD/DVD-драйвов - позволяет "подцепить" любой образ диска, сделанный какой-нибудь утилитой для копирования дисков (например, CloneCD), т.е. может работать с какими угодно "дисками" - даже с PlayStation. Точно также в этот эмулятор можно "вставить" скопированные на винчестер аудио-CD или DVD-диски.
http://letitbit.net/download/9136.97...e.ru_.rar.html

----------


## XHuliGan

Люди, а ни кто не встречал рабочей и без лишних заморочек в установке DAEMON Tools Pro Advanced 4.30.0305 И?

----------


## Timothyererm

DAEMON Tools Lite 4.40.2

ИзмененияBugs fixed:
- Rare BSODs when Advanced Emulation mode is disabled;
- Error 1500: driver initialization issue at startup.

----------

